# Gunk in eyes?



## Tijjer (Aug 28, 2015)

So I just came back from vacation a few days back and today I noticed that my Angie started spurring out a lot of white gunk from her eyes when I took her out today. Her left eye looks pretty good but its the right eye I'm worried about. I'm worried that shes not moisturizing her eyes when she goes to soak. I put some water in her eyes and that seemed to help and currently I have her soaking in water. I'm thinking maybe one cause might be the humidity in the enclosure but from what I've seen it reads at around 80% and she gets plenty of UVA UVB from her lamp when she comes out to eat. Another thing I thought was maybe a lack of Vitamin A. 

Thanks for the help!
~Tijjer and Angie


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 28, 2015)

You could try gently dropping a little saline solution that contact wearers use in her eyes in case its an infection.


----------



## Tijjer (Aug 28, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> You could try gently dropping a little saline solution that contact wearers use in her eyes in case its an infection.


Saline solution? How actually will something thats made for contacts help?


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 28, 2015)

Tijjer said:


> Saline solution? How actually will something thats made for contacts help?


I think its a cleansing/sterilising effect, someone recommended it to me to use when my torts eyes were a little gunky and it worked. but only a tiny drop in the eye. Do a search for saline solution or sticky eyes and see if anything comes up.


----------



## Tijjer (Aug 28, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> I think its a cleansing/sterilising effect, someone recommended it to me to use when my torts eyes were a little gunky and it worked. but only a tiny drop in the eye. Do a search for saline solution or sticky eyes and see if anything comes up.


Ah ok I'll look into about using saline solution for her then.


----------

